# Samba or what? How to access folder with files?

## Xywa

Hi,

In my office we use all Windows machines and everyone could easily have an access in company cloud for a folder with documents witch such address in file manager: //192.168.1.33

I was trying it in my KDE Dolphin by putting the same address, and I have an error "invalid protocol".

I got samba and cifs-utills installed, someone told me its needed, but it doesn't,t work.

What to do?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Never tested with dolphin but maybe you should enable samba use flag on kde-apps/kio-extras package

----------

## albright

is kio-extras build with samba useflag?

That has bit me in the past, but after rebuilding smb://address works in dolphin

----------

## Xywa

Many thanks  :Smile: 

```
# equery u kio-extras

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for kde-apps/kio-extras-17.08.3:

 U I

 + + activities : Enable activities kioslave and fileitem plugin

 - - debug      : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see

                  https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Quality_Assurance/Backtraces

 + + handbook   : Enable handbooks generation for packages by KDE

 - - htmlthumbs : Enable HTML thumbnail previews via dev-qt/qtwebengine

 + + man        : Enable manpages kioslave

 - - mtp        : Enable support for Media Transfer Protocol

 - - openexr    : Support for the OpenEXR graphics file format

 + + phonon     : Enable file audio preview plugin using media-libs/phonon

 - - samba      : Add support for SAMBA (Windows File and Printer sharing)

 + + sftp       : Enable SFTP protocol support using net-libs/libssh

 - - slp        : Add Service Locator Protocol support

 - - taglib     : Enable tagging support with taglib

 - - test       : Workaround to pull in packages needed to run with FEATURES=test. Portage-2.1.2 handles this internally, so

                  don't set it in make.conf/package.use anymore

```

----------

